# Pub stay scheme



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Seems like a good idea
http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/news/pub-stop-scheme.html be great if lots more pubs joined in,

I know my friend has stayed at Pubs, Restuarants and even Airports be great if we get a really good listing on this.

I can imagine that it could really work esp if you agreed to eat or drink in the pub.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Briarose,

October '06 we stayed for a night at the CL at the Blythe Inn, near Uttoxeter.

They had just upgraded the five pitches which are at the end of the pub car park.

We had a lovely meal in the bar and crashed out in the van, even gale force winds didn't disturb our slumbers.

Excellent, there ought to be lots more like it.

Andy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Hi Briarose,
> 
> October '06 we stayed for a night at the CL at the Blythe Inn, near Uttoxeter.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy true the more the merrier and I am sure this could take off in a big way.................be brill if it did.


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi, during this year we have stayed in a number of pub car parks, we normally ask toi speak to the owner / duty manager, explain that we have a motorhome and would like to stay the night. So far we have not been refused, then we have a meal a few drinks then settle down.


regards Ken


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for that info Ken it is something we are going to try..............pity we couldn't have somewhere in the forums that we could just list anywhere that we have stayed etc with no probs.

I know Sonesta parked at the Petwood Hotel in Woodhall Spa Lincs she rang the hotel before hand as they attended a wedding there.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I believe there was a list on UKCS website about 12 months ago


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Try looking on here. maybe we could get our members to check them out and make our own list and add to it.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=117

cabby


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Chilton Moor Durham*

There's load of Caravans at my local the Chilton Country Club, anybody know if it's CC or CCC or something else. A very nice quiet spot by the way with good food,beer and wines.
Barry


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Well I've just checked the CL list for Co. Durham on the CC site and it isn't mentioned.

Andy


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

Stayed at the Lord Nelson Inn, Nether Poppleton, York prior to the Northern Motorhome Show. Nice grassed supposed 5 van site. Food was good and fee reasonable. It was also a lovely quiet area in a village.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

As I understand it the scheme is aimed more at using pub car-parks to stay on rather than just listing pubs that have 5 van sites. There are quite a few of these 5 van Certificated Locations or Certificated Sites (we've stayed on some nice ones) but encouraging the use of pub car-parks would greatly expand this network. I think it will have a snowball effect. Once it is an accepted thing more pubs will be happier to agree. Then we wait for the backlash from local council planning departments!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

andyangyh said:


> As I understand it the scheme is aimed more at using pub car-parks to stay on rather than just listing pubs that have 5 van sites. There are quite a few of these 5 van Certificated Locations or Certificated Sites (we've stayed on some nice ones) but encouraging the use of pub car-parks would greatly expand this network. I think it will have a snowball effect. Once it is an accepted thing more pubs will be happier to agree. Then we wait for the backlash from local council planning departments!


Hi yes I took it to be more to encourage folk to stay on pub car parks etc as you say it would really expand the network for all of us.

My Friend tends to ask if they eat there could they possibly stay the night that way you both get a good deal, it would really help a lot of the country pubs I would have thought.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Have a look at :
http://tinyurl.com/2lf676


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

In the 1970's we would arrive in a town and visit various pubs and ask if we could stay over in their carpark. The one that said yes got our business...

Maybe we should do the same now and list those pubs in the Forum?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

JQL said:


> In the 1970's we would arrive in a town and visit various pubs and ask if we could stay over in their carpark. The one that said yes got our business...
> 
> Maybe we should do the same now and list those pubs in the Forum?


Life in the 70s aw to go back LOL everything was so much more fun and simple LOL


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Whenever we have been 'caught out ' trying to find a place to overnight,usually after driving for too long and waiting till its nearly dark !!!!!........ we have always asked at hotels or restaurants in France, Spain and Portugal and have never been turned down. We usually have our evening meal there, sometimes just drinks and in France at Campaniles we have often used the stopover to indulge in an excellent breakfast after our overnight stay.
So, don't be frightened to ask ! Wherever you are.
Lynda


----------

